# Circuitos de disparo para los SCR



## sanpedro258 (Oct 3, 2007)

Necesito aprender a crear circuitos de disparo para los SCR, si es posible que alguien me ayude o me informe donde podría encontrar este tipo de información.  Estos circuitos de disparos son con elementos discretos (resistencias y condensadores) para que tengan diferentes angulos de disparos.

Agradezco de antemano la ayuda prestada.

Dios los Bendiga y la Virgen María los guarde.


----------



## JV (Oct 8, 2007)

Tal vez te sirva:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_scr.asp
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_scr-alterna.asp
http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/semi/tiristores/index.php

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 8, 2007)

un pequeño circuito que hice hace ya unos años cuando me ensañaron! esas cosas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2007)

Angulos de disparo me suguieren "Dimmer", busca información en el Foro

Este circuito cambia el angulo de disparo de un triac, pero para el caso es lo mismo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4559

Si esto no se parece a lo que buscabas has de cuenta que no escribi nada


----------



## JV (Oct 9, 2007)

Fogonazo, me hiciste acordar que hay un dimmer con SCR en la parte de proyectos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-temperatura-cautin.htm

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Circuito activado por sonido*

De la función principal de este circuito está encargado el *SCR1, el cual conecta y desconecta la corriente entre el ánodo y el cátodo, necesita para esto una corriente muy baja en el gate y de esto se encarga el M1, cuando hablamos en él, o emitimos cualquier ruido. El R1 y C1 están encargados de mantener por cierto tiempo (dependiendo de la capacidad de C1) activado el aparato conectado al tomacorriente, el cual entrega 115V. de corriente alterna.

(*_El SCR (Rectificador controlado de silicio) es un dispositivo semiconductor de 4 capas que funciona como un conmutador casi ideal._)

*El único bajon de esto es que debido al tiristor (scr) solo se mantendrá cerrado siempre que se le suministre una tensión en el GATE o puerta.

Aqui un pantallaso del Tiristor:

*LIMITACIONES DEL TIRISTOR.*

*LIMITACIONES DE LA FRECUENCIA DE FUNCIONAMIENTO.*

- La frecuencia de trabajo en los SCR no puede superar ciertos valores.
- El límite es atribuible a la duración del proceso de apertura y cierre del dispositivo.
- La frecuencia rara vez supera los 10 Khz. 

*LIMITACIONES DE LA PENDIENTE DE TENSIÓN dV/dt.*

            "dV/dt" es el valor mínimo de la pendiente de tensión por debajo del cual no se producen picos transitorios de tensión de corta duración, gran amplitud y elevada velocidad de crecimiento.

_a) Causas:

- La alimentación principal produce transitorios difíciles de prever en aparición, duración (inversamente proporcional a su amplitud) y amplitud.
- Los contactores entre la alimentación de tensión y el equipo: cuya apertura y cierre pueden producir transitorios de elevada relación dV/dt (hasta 1.000 V/µs) produciendo el basculamiento del dispositivo.
- La conmutación de otros tiristores cercanos que introducen en la red picos de tensión.

b) Efectos:

- Puede provocar el cebado del tiristor, perdiendo el control del dispositivo.
- La dV/dt admisible varia con la temperatura. _

*  LIMITACIONES DE LA PENDIENTE DE INTENSIDAD dI/dt.*

            "dI/dt" es el valor mínimo de la pendiente de la intensidad por debajo de la cual no se producen puntos calientes.

_a) Causas:

- Durante el cebado, la zona de conducción se reduce a una parte del cátodo cerca de la puerta, si el circuito exterior impone un crecimiento rápido de la intensidad, en esta zona la densidad de corriente puede alcanzar un gran valor.
- Como el cristal no es homogéneo, existen zonas donde la densidad de Intensidad es mayor (puntos calientes).

b) Efectos:

- En la conmutación de bloqueo a conducción la potencia instantánea puede alcanzar valores muy altos.
- La energía disipada producirá un calentamiento que, de alcanzar el límite térmico crítico, podría destruir el dispositivo. _

* SI QUIRES SABER MÁS SOBRE EL TIRISTOR:*

Enlace:http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~cruval/scr.doc 



*Lista de componentes*


_Todos los componentes están descriptos en el diagrama:_


----------

